# Registry durchsuchen...



## lordofscotland (10. April 2005)

Hallo Leute,

ich möchte die registry eines WinXP Home Notebooks nach IP-Adressen durchsuchen welche ich vor geraumer Zeit aufgerufen habe.

Gibt es dafür Tools und wenn ja wo kann man diese bekommen?
Testversionen oder dergleichen.


Für euere Mühe im voraus Danke

Lordofsaxony


----------



## gorim (10. April 2005)

Hallo,

regedit.exe, zu finden im Windowsverzeichnis.


bis dann
gorim


----------

